# Turned, Coopered, Segmented mini chest of drawers



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

This little project was flush with challenges. It's going to be a Christmas gift to my MIL.

















My first Christmas gift completed this year.

Bret


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice..............


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats a nice piece:thumbsup:


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

That is one great looking piece of art work. Alot of thought went into that. I am sure she will love it. What were the woods you used and is there a finish on it and if so what is it??? Thanks for showing.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's pretty darn clever. Looks great. She will love it. Did you sign it?








 







.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

That is one fine looking piece


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I love this. A very unusual design for a box. Looks great. :thumbsup:

I can imagine some of the challenges. Well done.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice work ! 
Any chance you have assembly pics? A tutorial?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

It starts with something like this except with walnut strips for accent color. Then attach a temporary bottom and turn the inside and outside and make a bevel for the lid. Glue up a matching pie shaped lid and turn it to fit and attach it to the box. The hardest part was cutting the drawer fronts out using hand saws. I glu-laminated some curved inner drawer fronts and backs for extra strength.

I haven't signed it yet. I'm somewhat inconsistent about signing my work.

The predominate wood is eastern soft maple, walnut, apricot.

Bret


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow I love this piece!


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Sweet! looks like a lot of work....


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

LOLO RANCH, It doesn't get any BETTER than that! That looks like a lot of work! NICE!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Beautifully done. You are a skilled wood worker for sure.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, these segmented turnings are time consuming. When I was still making a living as a woodworker the time spent working on such things drove me nuts. Now that I'm retired, I'm grateful for projects like this to occupy my time. 

If I had to sell this sort of thing it would be hard to re-coop even a minimum wage but they are fun to give as gifts and they are appreciated by the recipient.

Bret


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Very cool. Do you have more pics of the build?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

MasterSplinter said:


> Very cool. Do you have more pics of the build?


Sorry but no. I did not document this little project. I could give you an explanation if there is something in particular you would like to know about how it was constructed. This one would have been hard to do a build thread because i really didn't know how I was going to do it ahead of time, I just improvised and did it.

Bret


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

What did you put inside to support the drawers?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

MasterSplinter said:


> What did you put inside to support the drawers?


I installed a small panel on each side with three small dados which were inserted with hardwood drawer runners carefully measured so the drawer sides would be even.

Bret


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful piece, thanks for sharing pix and your description of the steps.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Very cool. How big is it?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Maylar said:


> Very cool. How big is it?


about 9" diameter and similar height.

Bret


----------

